# New member from NC



## O C (May 10, 2021)

New member from Durham NC. Have been browsing here for some time, and decided it is time to join. Lots of great information about smoking and grilling, and friendly folks.
After years of propane grilling, I bought an Akorn about 5 year ago. It was a game changer for me, and changed the way I cook for my family.
Recently bought a Char-Griller 980.  Which is pretty new to everyone, but there seems to be lots of Masterbuilt gravity feed users here and I look forward to learning more about using this style of grill, and the 980 in particular.
Also have an Akorn jr, and a soon to be sold Traeger Pro 575, which the 980 is replacing. Well that's the plan...I've enjoyed the Traeger, kinda wish I could keep them all, but space is tight. Will have to see what happens!


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (May 10, 2021)

Welcome from just over the border into SC.


----------



## 912smoker (May 10, 2021)

Welcome from SE Ga . 1050 owner here


----------



## kruizer (May 10, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## PPG1 (May 10, 2021)

Welcome from South Carolina


----------



## Wurstmeister (May 10, 2021)

Welcome to the Forum from South Carolina.  Don't forget to let us know how the Char-Griller 980  works out for you along with pictures and a narrative.  We all like to see each other's work, successful and not so successful?!  Especially with a new series grill.  

John


----------



## Colin1230 (May 10, 2021)

Welcome OC, glad you joined us.


----------



## MadMax281 (May 10, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Houston.


----------



## jcam222 (May 10, 2021)

Welcome from NE Ohio you found a graest place to share the smoking addiction


----------



## SmokinAl (May 11, 2021)

Welcome to SMF!
Glad you decided to join us!
Al


----------



## JLeonard (May 11, 2021)

Welcome from Mississippi. Look forward to pics of your cooks.
Jim


----------



## O C (May 11, 2021)

Thanks everyone!


----------

